# Tan color in ears ?



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I have a question , i have been talking with a breeder on purchasing a little girl from her in April and she sent me pictures she i lovely but has tan colored ears?? what does this mean ? i ahve been reading it means she will have great pigmentation , because at 5 weeks her eye rims , paw pads are pink??? hmmmmmmmm curious ............ 


love 

Anna xoxox


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It means she has some color in coat. Not a big deal, esp if you are not showing her. If pigment is one of your main concerns, I would wait and find an older puppy that already has her pigment in. At 5 weeks, I don't expect all the pigment to be in.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi thank you Stacey for answering me , when do you expect all pigment to be in ??? the breeder told me that she has never had a problem with black points and she is sure she will have her black points, she is young , here where im from maltese breeders good ones anyhow are so hard to come by , and she is pretty credible just dont want to pass on the puppy , from lack of knowledge ....

Thank you

Anna xoxox


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know truly what it means, Stacy knows far better than me for sure. But, I will tell you my little boy Leo, had lemon ears (I forget what they call it), oh my heavens, I wish I could show you his baby picture, when I got him, he was so darn cute. I love lemon ears. It has since faded, he does have dark pigment, and sometimes you can see a little lemon colour on his back. I tell you, and this is just me, and I know it's not what you were asking, but it completely melted my heart. I miss it .

Maybe because the baby is so young, you can see how the pigment and all comes in.

Oh Anna, I see that this is from you!!! Sometimes, I just read the questions. Oh I love you. Anna, I tell you, I wish I could show you Leo's baby picture. But follow your heart, and if she is a reputable breeder, just hang in there, and see how the little darling changes as the weeks go by. 

Hugs and love to you.


----------

